# ring tailed gecko



## Kylerules999 (May 22, 2010)

can anyone give me some information on ring tailed geckos like threr temperament, enclosure size and who breeds them.


----------



## Waterrat (May 22, 2010)

There is a very good chapter (all you need to know) in _*Keeping & Breeding Australian Lizards*_ M. Swan - editor. No one can give you more detailed (particularly on forum) info that that.

Happy reading.


----------

